# Diagonal bookcase



## SummerInSeattle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a confession - I don't actually know that much about wood working. But I was hoping to get some advice about a shelving project that I am contemplating. I saw a home depot ad for diagonal shelving awhile ago and looked up instructions - it required much more knowhow with a miter saw than I have. Then I saw these wine racks recently.









The racks were too small to fit most of my books, but it seems like using thin slats put together would be a much simpler (and more modern-looking) way of achieving the aesthetic I am trying to create.

Can anyone offer advice on finding materials, tools, and/or building this project?

Thanks for helping out a wood n00b like myself.

~Summer


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you describe the project better, or post as better picture?











 







.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you wanting something like this:


----------



## SummerInSeattle (Jan 20, 2012)

George: Yes! Something like that picture would be awesome!

Cabinetman: I tried to post 2 pictures earlier and had bad luck. Here is another of the whole wine rack. 









However, I would like to build with more levels, and possibly make it so that the feet of one could slide and fit into the feet of the next one (if that makes sense).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The latest issue of WoodSmith Vol. 34/No. 199 has plans for a diagonal bookcase. It does not have any slats norsliding feet, but it gives the basic data.

George


----------



## SummerInSeattle (Jan 20, 2012)

I just found another image of the wine rack that shows how it can fold when not in use.









This would be a useful feature.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a nice looking wine rack. Unfortunately.... The bottles would not stay corked long enough to remain on display around my house.....


----------



## SummerInSeattle (Jan 20, 2012)

George C.: Since I don't subscribe to Woodsmith magazine, I don't have access to their plans. But thanks for the tip. 

Anyone have any ideas on how to achieve my vision (or something approximating it) ?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been thinking about this one. Building the collapsible slatted version would be relatively simple, but not necessarily easy. It's basically the same design as a folding clothes-rack: a bunch of long boards pinned together so that they can collapse down. The number of slats makes it harder, I suspect. Basically, each vertical column is described by a series of X shapes pinned at the ends and centers. If all the legs are the same length, and the pins aren't too tight, it just folds up. For this slatted design, it looks like the pins are a lot longer and there are a lot more boards, but other than that it's the same thing. I'm not sure how you'd get multiple cases to lock together at the corners. If you put the spacer block at the "feet" a half inch up, and let the top corners extend above the top joint, that might work, but I can't quite visualize it.

Here's how I'd get started:

Find some thin slats. Maybe rip them from a piece of 1x2, maybe buy them. Right now I'm not looking for good lumber or enough to build the whole thing, just enough to build a proof of concept. Popsicle sticks would probably work, to be honest, but on a much smaller scale. Lay them out so that, from above the bench, they look like they're in the right shape. Once you've got that, start marking the centers of the joints and drilling. Use a small pin (a finishing nail, maybe?) through the hole to fasten them together, and bend it over behind them. If you get it all together, if it collapses the way you want, you're on the right track.

Once that's done, duplicate each of those slats a lot of times. I'd drill the holes in stacks on a drill press, if you have one. Make sure they all line up exactly.

If you want the piece painted or stained, do that before you fasten all the parts together!

Use a long piece of thin metal rod for the pin in the final version: I'm not sure how you'd cap the rod, but it should be doable. Maybe use brass rod, and widen the end with a peening hammer?


----------

